# Use warm water to season humidor



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Been reading here and on other websites about properly seasoning a humidor. Recently read that if the water is pre heated in a microwave, that the seasoning time can be decreased. Anyone have an opinion whether or not this is OK to do? It makes sense to me, but I wonder if this might over saturate the cedar.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

What are you exactly planing on doing with the DISTILLED(right) water once you heat it?

I know some heat and then place the bowl into the humidor so the steam will release and allow the wood to absorb.....I would wonder if that wasn't introducing water too quickly.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Big Bull said:


> What are you exactly planing on doing with the DISTILLED(right) water once you heat it?
> 
> I know some heat and then place the bowl into the humidor so the steam will release and allow the wood to absorb.....I would wonder if that wasn't introducing water too quickly.


That's why I asked the question.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are two ways to season any humidor...passive or active and in your case you want to season actively...which means you are considering heating the distilled water. While I haven't read about this it strikes me as a bit off because if the heat from the water hits the humidor it "could" cause a problem as the thin spanish cedar could indeed bubble on contact. Seasoning any humidor should be done with care....don't saturate it...there are cloths you can buy or just ensure that you squeeze out ALL of the DW before doing a wipe down....you don't need a lot of moisture to season. As far as passively seasoning a humidor you can just leave a jigger of DW inside your humidor for a day or two and you'd still be good but some people don't like waiting that long.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cigary said:


> There are two ways to season any humidor...passive or active and in your case you want to season actively...which means you are considering heating the distilled water. While I haven't read about this it strikes me as a bit off because if the heat from the water hits the humidor it "could" cause a problem as the thin spanish cedar could indeed bubble on contact. Seasoning any humidor should be done with care....don't saturate it...there are cloths you can buy or just ensure that you squeeze out ALL of the DW before doing a wipe down....you don't need a lot of moisture to season. As far as passively seasoning a humidor you can just leave a jigger of DW inside your humidor for a day or two and you'd still be good but some people don't like waiting that long.


This is what I was looking for. I'm not all about "fast and easy". Just trying to separate fact from fiction. Thank you.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Cigary said:


> There are two ways to season any humidor...passive or active and in your case you want to season actively...which means you are considering heating the distilled water. While I haven't read about this it strikes me as a bit off because if the heat from the water hits the humidor it "could" cause a problem as the thin spanish cedar could indeed bubble on contact. Seasoning any humidor should be done with care....don't saturate it...there are cloths you can buy or just ensure that you squeeze out ALL of the DW before doing a wipe down....you don't need a lot of moisture to season. As far as passively seasoning a humidor you can just leave a jigger of DW inside your humidor for a day or two and you'd still be good but some people don't like waiting that long.


I would listen to Cigary. He definitely gave you a well though out response.

How big is the box? Another option is seasoning with Boveda 84% seasoning packs. Just need to make sure you have enough in there.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Big Bull said:


> I would listen to Cigary. He definitely gave you a well though out response.
> 
> How big is the box? Another option is seasoning with Boveda 84% seasoning packs. Just need to make sure you have enough in there.


It's small. Maximum is listed as 50 smokes.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

You could use one Boveda seasoning pack if you wanted. If it's a big 50 I would use 2. 

You put them in 2 weeks later you open the box take them out and you are ready to roll. Very hands off. Very simple. 

Cna get them for around $3.50 a pack.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Big Bull said:


> You could use one Boveda seasoning pack if you wanted. If it's a big 50 I would use 2.
> 
> You put them in 2 weeks later you open the box take them out and you are ready to roll. Very hands off. Very simple.
> 
> Cna get them for around $3.50 a pack.


Will look into that. Thank you.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

NormH3 said:


> Will look into that. Thank you.


no problem. they are about as easy as it gets.


----------



## Chewer (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm on day (3) and I'm having a hard time moving the humidity past 62? I started at about 58 after calibrating.


----------

